# The Whisperer in Darkness (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

For all the other Lovecraft fans on the board, here's an update on their latest project, *The Whisperer in Darkness.*

It looks like the film should be completed and available in 2010. Given how great their *The Call of Cthulhu* is, I am really looking forward to a new film. They are striving to do another period piece in black and white.

More details and news as I get it!

http://www.cthulhulives.org/Whisperer/twid-blog.html?v=kJXgLS6aG1k

http://www.cthulhulives.org/toc.html


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a big H.P. Lovecraft fan (books/stories), but all the Hollywood productions have stunk! I'll have to check these guys out. Thanks JT!


----------

